# Cute story about bringing home rabbits



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Picked up 6 rabbits yesterday. It was a 2 hour drive from home. DIL and 4 yo grandson when along for the ride. 

4 of the rabbits are 8 weeks old so I put them in a plastic tote in the back seat. Grandson was in his carseat beside them. 

He was petting then most of the way home. He already decided they are not grandmas rabbits, they are "our" rabbits.

So he decides to name them. I didn't want him to get too attached to them so I gently explained that they need to be named breakfast, lunch, dinner, and snack. He had his own ideas for names... every rabbit is named Charlie. Both the males and females are named Charlie. I guess I now own Charlie 1, Charlie 2, Charlie 3, etc. 

His mom knows these rabbits or their offspring are destined for freezer camp so she talks to him about the warm blankets we will make from their fur. That didn't deter him a bit. He firmly announced that we can take the fur off our rabbits, but he will keep the fur on his Charlie (at this point I'm thankful that he's only claiming total control of ONE Charlie.) I think he pictured all the Charlies wearing :flameproofundies: instead of fur. :hysterical: 

DIL has already ask for a few rabbit dinners to come her way. He doesn't have a problem with "my" Charlies turning up on the dinner table, but "his" Charlie will keep his fur on. I guess at least one Charlie will have to become a pet for the grandson. :blossom: 

These are REX rabbits so they have fur that feels like velvet. I'm really looking forward to a "Charlie blanket" next year. :happy:

Now we are on a quest to find some Flemish Giant rabbits. DIL wants one for a pet, and I want a breeding pair so I can grow a lot of really big "Charlies".


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

That's too funny!


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

That is cute. When my daughter got her rabbit at age 5, she asked if she could take it with her when she went to college, and one of my older son's told her it would probably not live that long, and what would she do when it died. Her reply is that we would eat it - we were a little surprised but my dad (her grandfather) often talked about raising and eating rabbits during the depression so we figured that is where she got it from. Our rabbit lived 10 years, so will not make it to college with her.
Dawn


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Good luck finding good Flemish Giants. I have had a couple of Flemish Giants that were smaller than my New Zealand. They were suppose to be from show stock.

Grandbabies can sure come up with some interesting ideas. lol


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

"Charlie" (or possibly Harvey) mittens, and maybe Soviet-style fur-ear-flap ushanka hat.
Maybe even Charlie slippers for Mom.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

That's cute Spinner, lol! At least y'all won't have any trouble remembering their names.

For some reason, I had this vision of the rabbits popping out of the tote like popcorn, with them popping out faster than you could put them back in! 

So, how are you planning to keep them cool enough? I know Bill has tried to raise rabbits and didn't have much luck, and I want to also, but it just gets so hot and usually for such long spells here, that I wasn't sure it was worth the effort.

I had always heard New Zealand Whites were the best meat rabbit, wasn't really familiar with Flemish Giants until now...wow, says they grow up to 20 pounds! That would be better, lol, although I guess they eat more too. Does the meat taste any different from one breed of rabbit to another? I've only eaten NZs, but I sure like it.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

calliemoonbeam said:


> That's cute Spinner, lol! At least y'all won't have any trouble remembering their names.
> 
> For some reason, I had this vision of the rabbits popping out of the tote like popcorn, with them popping out faster than you could put them back in!
> 
> ...



We raise New Zealand whites. I've got does pushing 12 lbs outside. My bucks are between 8-10 lbs. We use fans and misters to keep the rabbits cool and can't breed in the summer. We generally butcher at 10weeks or so. When they hit 5 lbs.


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

To keep the rabbits cool during hot weather, I use ice bottles. I freeze bottles with lids such as soda bottles, I then put them in with the rabbits. I freeze 2 litter bottles for the grow out pens. It is fun watching them rearrange the bottles to get them just right in there pens. I have a buck that will lay across his. I have a doe that plays with hers from the time I put it in with her until I take it out. I have to leave a toy in with her all the time or she gets depressed.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks Terri! I knew NZs were supposed to get to 8-12 pounds and thought they were probably some of the biggest, but Flemish Giants, wow, lol. If you can't breed during the hot months, that would be about 4-5 months around here.

Blue Rose, I think Bill (FarmBoyBill on here, we live about 5 miles apart) tried the ice bottles for his, but they still died. Of course, that was during one of our hottest summers and during the drought.

That's funny about them rearranging the bottles, lol, and the doe with her toy is so cute, but kind of sad too, poor thing. I like the buck's idea, get as much body area as possible exposed to the cool, lol!


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

calliemoonbeam said:


> So, how are you planning to keep them cool enough? I know Bill has tried to raise rabbits and didn't have much luck, and I want to also, but it just gets so hot and usually for such long spells here, that I wasn't sure it was worth the effort.


I like your popcorn vision.  So far only one is a popper. 

It was 100 degrees when I brought them home. After riding in the A/C all day, I figured if I put them out in the heat they might have a stroke and keel over, so.... I dug up my old travel cages for the adults, and packed in a large rubber water tank for the kits. Now they are all snuggled down in my dining room for the summer. Yes, for the whole summer. They are so accustomed to the cool that I won't put them out in the heat, it would probably kill them.

Now for the little popcorn guy... I woke up to find him in the middle of the living room yesterday. I couldn't figure out how that little guy got out of that deep water tank. This morning I was standing by the tank picking hay to feed (hay is in a tote beside the tank... yes, my dining room currently looks like a barn! :sob The little guy was setting there looking and he took a hop and jumped right out and on top the bail of hay! Today I took an old sheer curtain and sewed rod pockets around all 4 sides, then cut some pvc pipe to slide in. It covers the tank and hangs down to the floor on the ends and almost to the floor on the sides. I'm hoping that will discourage any future escapes. 

I used to have NZ and they were some of the meanest rabbits I've ever seen. My arms were always cut up. I still have a few scars from them. I got mine from a lady who raised them commercially and never handled them so they were not people friendly at all. That didn't last very long, I got mad one day and knocked all 12 in the head. :bouncy:

I used to raise Angora too. I had English, French, and Satin. They were my fiber babies and were very people friendly. I totally loved them and they all lived happy lives until they each slowly, one by one, died of old age. Thankfully I still have a couple of their old cages and the adult rabbits are now in them. The kits are all together in the big tank. At least 1 of the kits is for sure a buck so I'll have to bring in another cage for him before long or I'll end up with 3 bred does in the tank and that could make life pretty difficult with them all in the dining room for the duration of hot weather. 

It's kind of fun having them in here. I get to pick them up and play with them several times a day so they are becoming very people friendly. 2 of them hop over to me now. 

This might make it hard to knock them in the head when the time comes. I have a feeling these 6 will be forever bunnies and their offspring will be the food.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Forgot to add that it gets real hot here too. I'm on the border of OK and Texas.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Aww, that all sounds so cute! Even the hay in the dining room, lol! I'd probably have a problem with them being dinner too after playing with them and loving on them, but I'm with you about the mean rabbits...BAM!  

I'm glad you're keeping them in the house for now though, would hate to see them die in the heat. I knew you were somewhere here close, but further south, so knew it would be hot.

I was just starting to research raising rabbits when Bill was posting about his and having so much trouble, so I kind of dropped it. I didn't realize NZs were mean! I hope Flemish Giants are gentle, a 20-pound rabbit could do a lot of damage, lol.

Well, I hope your little "popper" stays put! Thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I agree that NZWs are the meanest rabbits alive...I have so many scars on my forearms from those rabbits that I look like I'm a reformed "cutter"! I like Californians, Rex, and Palominos for good personality and good feed conversion, and for some reason, the New Zealand Reds and Blacks seem to be much nicer to handle than the Whites. Flemish Giants get huge, but a lot of that size and weight is bone, rather than meat. For my money's worth, they don't have the feed conversion rate to make them worthwhile for a meat breed. 

I don't have rabbits currently, although I still have all my equipment against the day I get back into them. I did raise them for many years, and my girls showed them in 4-H for 7 years before they rebelled and switched to goats, lol.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

New Zealand whites. I was seven. Dad got me a full grown male. Pure furry evil.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

calliemoonbeam said:


> Aww, that all sounds so cute! Even the hay in the dining room, lol! I'd probably have a problem with them being dinner too after playing with them and loving on them, but I'm with you about the mean rabbits...BAM!
> 
> I'm glad you're keeping them in the house for now though, would hate to see them die in the heat. I knew you were somewhere here close, but further south, so knew it would be hot.
> 
> ...



We've had New Zealand for 10 years now and have never had a mean one. We bought a couple that were wild, but that's a lack of handling, not aggression. We had a mentally handicapped girl showing our buck at the fair and he was good as gold for her. I've never had a doe get aggressive or over protective with her kits. The only rabbits we've had trouble with were a Rex doe and a Dutch buck who were cage aggressive.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Oh, floppy was sweet, don't get me wrong. But boy did he have claws. Picking him up was a baaaad idea.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

I used to use frozen bottles and had issues with the rabbits chewing them. I started freezing garden produce for them. Most chew on it while it's frozen but my old buck will lay on top of it then chew on it after it thaws.


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

Similar thing happened here a few months back...

We just got chicks this spring but didn't tell my step kids cause we wanted it to be a surprise. 
When my DH brought them home for the summer they hopped out of the car and ran to the coop! It was great.
Later that night I made a big chicken dinner to welcome them home. After blessing we were passing around food, fixing our plates when the oldest SS12 was handed the plate of fried chicken. He said "hey! Wait a minute", narrowing his eyes. "how many chickens do we have?"
The younger 2 jumped outta their seats and ran outside to count! Lol!
Dinner was then spent discussing chicken egg production. 
You know, I got chickens in part to teach them where food comes from, but I'm glad they are learning about reproduction in an unthreatening (to us parents, lol) way too. I bet it will make 'that talk' a whole lot easier!


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Don't be too sure. When I informed my six year old I was pregnant she shrieked ew, you and daddy did what the chickens do!!! You're WEIRD!!!


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Come to think of it, Idk which was worse, her freak out, or my very sensitive two year old son, who prior to that became convinced ALL eggs had baby chickens in them. He was convinced we were murderers and every time he found an egg outside or in the fridge he would hide it from us in some random place in his room. Under his pillow was the worst. He said we took their mommy away and he had to keep them warm and take care of them and be their daddy. A year later he still will NOT eat eggs.


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

handymama said:


> Come to think of it, Idk which was worse, her freak out, or my very sensitive two year old son, who prior to that became convinced ALL eggs had baby chickens in them. He was convinced we were murderers and every time he found an egg outside or in the fridge he would hide it from us in some random place in his room. Under his pillow was the worst. He said we took their mommy away and he had to keep them warm and take care of them and be their daddy. A year later he still will NOT eat eggs.


Lol, that came up but mine seemed to understand no rooster = no chicks. Do you have roosters? I think if I did it would've been an issue.

The super delectable French toast that was judged "the best ever" by all 3 of them the next morning seemed to convince them that our chickens are awesome.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Mmmm yummy. We had a rooster named nugget. As he got older he got highly aggressive toward my daughter. Kept sneaking up on her and attacking her. He did other weird stuff like crow at the moon at three am. (You've not seen funny til you've seen my husband yelling death threats into a tree at three am wearing boxers and brandishing a shotgun) He finally took a ride on a bullet to the big coop in the sky. But yea, the kids kept walking up on intimate chicken moments.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Lots of cute stories here. I laughed over the egg under the pillow. When DD was young she would take all the eggs from the frig and break them in a bowl, then put them back in the frig. Drove me crazy! She finally admitted that she wanted to be sure none of them hatched cause she didn't want a mean chicken in the house. lol Kids can come up with some crazy ideas.  

My new rabbits are full size Rex and so far they are friendly. I think most animals will be friendly or mean depending on their experiences with people. With my first rabbits I had the misfortune to get NZ that had no human contact other than to be moved to another cage for breeding. The Rex I have now came from a family who spent time with the does. The adult does are sweet, the kits are still young and can go mean or sweet, I'm working on making them sweet. 

I've heard that the giants are very loving, seen a lot of pictures of them as house pets. I plan to feed mostly barley fodder and greens from the yard / garden. It would be a major expense to feed pellets to a large colony of rabbits, especially if each rabbit weighs in around 20 pounds.  I don't like the idea of being dependent on pellets, I want to raise their feed right here to make raising rabbits sustainable with the least amount of outside expense. I'm currently checking into the possibility of growing my own barley so I won't have to buy it to grow the fodder.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

I think the giants are adorable. But I just picture my kids trying to ride it and me going broke trying to keep it fed lol


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Spinner said:


> Lots of cute stories here. I laughed over the egg under the pillow. When DD was young she would take all the eggs from the frig and break them in a bowl, then put them back in the frig. Drove me crazy! She finally admitted that she wanted to be sure none of them hatched cause she didn't want a mean chicken in the house. lol Kids can come up with some crazy ideas.
> 
> My new rabbits are full size Rex and so far they are friendly. I think most animals will be friendly or mean depending on their experiences with people. With my first rabbits I had the misfortune to get NZ that had no human contact other than to be moved to another cage for breeding. The Rex I have now came from a family who spent time with the does. The adult does are sweet, the kits are still young and can go mean or sweet, I'm working on making them sweet.
> 
> I've heard that the giants are very loving, seen a lot of pictures of them as house pets. I plan to feed mostly barley fodder and greens from the yard / garden. It would be a major expense to feed pellets to a large colony of rabbits, especially if each rabbit weighs in around 20 pounds.  I don't like the idea of being dependent on pellets, I want to raise their feed right here to make raising rabbits sustainable with the least amount of outside expense. I'm currently checking into the possibility of growing my own barley so I won't have to buy it to grow the fodder.



The doe we had get aggressive was raised here, handled and played with. When she reached about 6 months (sexually mature) she became very cage aggressive. Very territorial.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

It's been almost a year since those first rabbits came home. Those 6 soon became 32. I sold a lot of them to a local lady who wanted to get into raising rabbits. I've also bought a few more. 

I discovered that Giant Chinchilla were bred to eat mostly hay so they are cheap to feed, and provide a LOT of meat fairly quick. Needless to say I invested in a trio of them instead of going with the Flemish Giant. 

The original rex I wrote about were sold as full size, but it turned out they were mini rex. I was so new that I didn't know the difference until I bought a pair of full size Rex and seen them side by side. 

I've also discovered that you can put ceramic tiles in the freezer and give them to the rabbits to set on in hot weather. It's going to be hot enough they'll need them next week so I'll find out how long a frozen tile will stay cool. 

I'm getting ready to build a really cool rabbit hoop house that will be covered with a white tarp and have a large fan in it. I'm also planning to freeze small totes to put the ice in front of the fan to help cool the hoop house. I really worry about them in the heat so I'll be trying every idea I've read in my attempt to keep them comfortable this summer.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Sounds like it's working out well, glad to hear that, though sorry about the mini Rex mixup. This is very timely, and good to know about the ceramic tiles. I'm getting my first rabbits next weekend, New Zealands (pray for me, lol!), one buck and two does. I'm hoping if I pay enough attention to them they'll be gentle for me, knock on wood. I actually thought of you and your "poppers" this past week when I was making arrangements to get mine. 

I worked on building and setting up my rabbitry this past month, and I think I'm all set. It's on the north side of the house, with some shade trees to the west, as well as fir trees to the north to block the winter wind. I also rigged up some solar powered clip-on fans to blow across some frozen water bottles for the heat (trying to plan and start out now for a SHTF scenario with no other power). I even looked into a misting system, but decided that with the Oklahoma humidity already so bad adding even more would probably not be good for them. I know with my heart condition, it's the humidity that gets to me more than the actual heat, though it's bad enough, and I'm not wearing a fur coat, lol.

I'll look forward to hearing how your cooling efforts go and if you find any new ideas. This is my first time with rabbits, and the heat is my biggest worry. I'm really hoping I can get them settled and get one breeding session in, but afraid it will already be too hot. I'm also hoping to eventually raise most of my own rabbit and chicken feed, but I'm a complete newbie regarding cover/feed crops. A good friend just pointed out this seed to me, and even if I don't do it, I think it gave me a lot of ideas and options. I don't know if any or all of this could be used for rabbits too, haven't gotten that far yet. I've only had chickens a short while too, still lots to learn! 

https://hancockseed.com/hancocks-happy-hen-forage-seed-mix-5-lb-bag-976.html

Thanks for updating us!


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Callie, here's a list I use. It amazed me when I first seen it, but when we stop and think about wild rabbits finding food year round, it's not so amazing. I plan to fence off a square of the garden to grow food just for the rabbits. They LOVE plantain, and I've planted some willow bushes for them, also some black oil sunflowers. 

Safe Food for Rabbits- when starting rabbits on a natural feeding program go slow so the gut flora can adapt to the new feeds you are feeding your rabbits.

RABBIT SAFE FRUIT-

(Feed very, very sparingly&#8230; Super sugary! Up to 2 tbsp daily) 

Apple (NO core or seeds)
Apricots (NO PITS)
Banana (fruit and peel) I keep banana in the freezer for cool snacks on hot days
Blackberry (stem, leaf and fruit)
Blueberries
Carambola
Cherry (NO PITS)
Cranberry
Currant (black and red)
Cucumber
Grapes (fruit, leaf and vine are edible)
Huckleberry
Kiwi Fruit
Mango
Nectarine
Orange (NO PEEL- segments only)
Melon (all melons)
Papaya (NO SEEDS)
Peach (NO PITS)
Pear
Pineapple
Plum (NO PITS)
Raspberries (twigs, and leaves &#8211; astringent)
Rose hip
Starfruit
Strawberries (and leaves)
Tomato (red fruit ONLY; no stems or leaves)
Tangerine (NO PEEL &#8211; segments only)
Watermelon


RABBIT SAFE VEGETABLES-

Alfalfa Sprouts
Artichoke Leaves
Arugula
Asparagus
Baby Sweet Corns (like in stirfry)***
Beet Greens
Beetroot
Bell Peppers (green, yellow, red, orange&#8230
Bok Choy/Pak Choy
Carrot Greens (tops)
Carrot (limited amount, due to high sugar content)
Celeriac
Celery (cut into small pieces to limit choking on strings)
Cucumber
Chard
Chicory Greens (aka Italian Dandelion)
Clover (WHITE only)
Collard Greens (be cautious, may cause bladder sludge (high calcium)
Dandelion Greens (no pesticides) this is another of their favorites
Eggplant (purple fruit only; leaves toxic)
Endive
Escarole
Grass (if cut from your own chemical/fertilizer/poison free yard - can dry like hay)
Kale I feel kale daily, they LOVE it and eat it first
Lettuce (Dark Green/Red Leaf, Butter, Boston, Bibb, or Romaine &#8211; NO ICEBERG [no nutritional value, may cause diarrhea])
Mustard Spinach
Nappa/Chinese Cabbage
Okra Leaves
Pak Choy/Bok Choy
Pumpkin pumpkin seeds work as a wormer so it's good to give them seeds every now and then
Radicchio
Radish tops (Limited amounts: can cause gas)
Raspberry Leaves
Rhubarb (RED STALKS ONLY &#8211; POISONOUS LEAF)
Squash: Yellow, Butternut, Pumpkin, Zucchini
Swiss Chard
Turnip Greens
Watercress
Wheat Grass
Zucchini

SAFE IN MODERATION:

Broccoli, very little as it can cause bloat
Brussels Sprouts
Cabbage
Cauliflower
Kale
Mustard Greens
Spinach

SAFE FOODS:

Agrimony
Alfalfa
Apple
Avens
Balm
Banana
Barley
Basil
Beetroot
Blackberry
Borage
Broccoli
Buckwheat
Burnet
Camomile
Caraway
Carrot
Celery
Celeriac
Chervil
Chicory
Chickweed
Chinese leaf
Cleavers
Clover, WHITE
Coltsfoot
Comfrey-I feed fresh young leaves and also dry for winter tonic, but most breeders say they feed it slighty wilted
Coriander
Corn marigold
Corn spurrey
Cow parsnip
Crosswort
Cucumber
Dandelion
Dead-Nettles
Dill
Dock BEFORE FLOWERING
Endive
Fat hen
Fennel
Goosefoot
Goosegrass
Goutweed BEFORE FLOWERING
Ground elder BEFORE FLOWERING
Hawkbit
Hawkweed
Heather
Hedge parsley
Horseradish
Jerusalem artichoke
Knapweed
Knotgrass
Kohlrabi
Lavender
Lovage
Mallow
Marjoram
Mayweed
Maywort
Meadowsweet
Melon
Milk thistle
Mugwort
Nipplewort
Oats
Orache
Oxeye daisy
Parsley
Parsnip
Peas
Pear
Peppermint
Pigweed
Plantain
Pumpkin
Purslane
Radish GREENS
Raspberry
Sage
Savory
Sanfoin
Shepherd&#8217;s purse
Silverweed
Sow thistle
Soya
Strawberry
Swiss Chard
Tare
Tomatoes (fruit only leaves and stocks toxic!)
Trefoil
Vetch
Vine leaves
Watercress
Watermelon
Wheat
Yarrow


SAFE TREE AND SHRUB LEAVES - only fresh young leaves:

Acacia
Apple they love small branches to chew on
Beech
Birch
Blackberry
Cherry
Hazel
Horse Chestnut
Lime
Mountain Ash
Mulberry
Pear
Poplar (not black)
Raspberry
Strawberry

SAFE TWIGS-

Apple
Birch
Blackberry
Fir
Hazel
Hawthorn
Maple
Pear
Raspberry
Spruce
Willow

SAFE FLOWERS-

Aster
Carnation
Daisy
Geranium
Geum
Helenium
Hollyhock
Honesty
Marguerite
Marigold
Michaelmas daisy
Nasturtium
Rose
Stock
Sunflower

SAFE HERBS-

Basil: Lemon, Globe, Thai, Mammoth, Sweet, Genevieve
Borage
Camomile
Caraway
Clover
Chervil
Comfrey
Coriander/Cilantro
Dill: Fernleaf, Mammoth
Fennel
Garden Cress
Groundsel
Lavender (Not for pregnant does; can cause fetal expulsion)
Lemon Balm
Lovage
Marjoram
Mint: Pineapple sage, pineapple mint, apple mint, orange mint, peppermint, lemon thyme, cinnamon basil, lime basil, lemon basil, sweet basil, licorice basil, &#8220;licorice mint&#8221; (anise hyssop), spearmint, peppermint, chocolate mint, and basil mint.
Oregano
Peppermint
Parsley: Curly and Flat-Leaf
Rosemary
Sage: Pineapple is quite good
Salad Burnet / Small Burnet
Summer Savory
Tarragon
Thyme


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow Spinner, thanks for much, that's a fabulous list! I saved it on my computer and printed it out and added it to my new (not for long, lol) notebook on rabbit care.  I pick my rabbits up Saturday, I'm so excited!

Hope things are going well for you, take care!


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Callie, I just found where I got that list... Here's a link to Rise and Shine Rabbitry where there is tons of good rabbit info. http://riseandshinerabbitry.com/2012/02/26/safe-food-list-for-rabbits/

I think the guy that owns that rabbitry is Rick Worden a co-writer of a book called "Beyond the pellet" which is an excellent book for feeding rabbits real food instead of pellets. 

The one thing I disagree with him about is "Storey's guide to raising rabbits" book. It has some good info in it, but it also has some outdated and bad info. I would never recommend it to anyone new to rabbits because there are so many other books that are better.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I bookmarked his site and will check it out later and will probably buy the book too. I've been debating signing up for Kindle Unlimited, and it's on the list so I could read it for free, but it sounds like it might be one I want a hard copy of. 

I just got home with my new furry friends. The does and I are already friends, but the buck and I are still checking each other out. I don't know who's more nervous, him or me, lol! I was worried about the heat and the stress of transporting them home, as it's been up to 100 for the past few days, but we had thunderstorms last night and it's only high 70s today, thank goodness! Hopefully, they'll have time to acclimate to their new home without the stress of being overheated too, whew.

Thanks again!


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Best of luck with your trio. If you are not aware of what we call "rabbit math" I'll warn you now that 2+1=hundreds. lol


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Spinner said:


> Now we are on a quest to find some Flemish Giant rabbits. DIL wants one for a pet, and I want a breeding pair so I can grow a lot of really big "Charlies".


Flemish are docile rabbits, but don't have the production value of NZW or others. We have had them, but the costs of feed vs meat output are counterproductive.


----------

